# Seaclear System II 55g Instructions Anyone?



## mikeb333 (May 10, 2012)

Hi,
I just picked up a Seaclear System II 55 gallon tank at a yard sale for $15.00  I buffed out the scratches and it looks awesome. Problem is I have no clue how to set it up! Its been 20 yrs since I had a tank and I had a canister filter with that. The back of the this tank is designed as a wet dry system(?) no clue how to set this up. It came with a power head and a bunch of plastic balls and plates and stuff. I am not great with the internet so if anyone can help me find the owners manual or anyhting to help me get this set up i would be grateful. I bought this as a father and son project and we are looking forward to the beauty of a tank again.
Thanks, Mike


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

In search type in Casco Seaclear system 2 intructions and it gives a link for them, but won't let me copy link Its in pdf format.

Link will say System II instruct outside


----------



## DorreT (May 15, 2021)

The instructions are awful. I have a 46 gallon. I’ll try post picture here. I can’t access the back of my tank to show you but everything is built in. I only added a heater and reflow filter to “A” (opposite end from where the filter is), filled with 1/4 - /2 inch of gravel, filled water and plugged in.


----------

